# Is Pimm's a Girly Drink?



## The Bartender

Maybe it's a seasonal thing. I switch cocktail preferences in the summer. I usually like a cool Tanqueray & Tonic or an ice-cold gin Martini at the end of the day, but lately I've switched to Pimm's. It's light and refreshing and I like it just fine. But it's been said that it's a girly drink, an unmanly beverage, favored by toffs and the pretentious.

Anybody else out there an unabashed Pimm's drinker?

Here's a recent post that addresses the issue:

https://www.thebartenderfiles.com/is-pimms-for-pussies-lets-ask-lono/


----------



## Peak and Pine

Perhaps you could explain to the less sophisticated members of the forum who reside in the belly of large trees in an unnamed far northern state exactly what it is, then we'll let you how fay it is. (Is it like Gunga Pimm, the lesser know Kipling work about a heavy drinking kid?)


----------



## Kingstonian

The Bartender said:


> I've switched to Pimm's. It's light and refreshing and I like it just fine. But it's been said that it's a girly drink, an unmanly beverage, favored by toffs and the pretentious.
> [/URL]


True. But all cocktails are poncy - including dry martinis.

Pink gin looks very poncy though it is all alcohol.

Wine bars are poncy. 
Hotel bars are poncy 
being a bartender(who knows about cocktails) as opposed to a barman (who knows about beer and keeps the lines clean) is poncy.

Do what you like. I would not worry about it.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Don't make me ask about _every_ post. What's_ poncy_? Or rather, I think I've got it from the context, but from whence does it come? (I whenced it up there, because these are British folks I'm talking to.)


----------



## Kingstonian

Peak and Pine said:


> Don't make me ask about _every_ post. What's_ poncy_? Or rather, I think I've got it from the context, but from whence does it come? (I whenced it up there, because these are British folks I'm talking to.)


'Whence' is poncy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

^^^
Poncy- basically "overpriced"or "overated" stuff.

History of Pimms:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pimm's


----------



## Peak and Pine

Kingstonian said:


> 'Whence' is poncy.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Why thank you. That does help. Would then British people in general be called poncy? I'm now realizing you're the only Englishman in this light weight booz thread; the OP's from Brooklyn where I think a boiler maker with Rheingold is the drink of choice.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Granstrom: stay out of this. You're not old enough to (legally) drink.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Peak and Pine said:


> Granstrom: stay out of this. You're not old enough to (legally) drink.


Shhh! They don't know that...


----------



## DougNZ

No, it's not a girly drink. It's delicious and never fails to find favour with people I introduce it to. I go through about three bottles a summer.


----------



## JJR512

Kingstonian said:


> True. But all cocktails are poncy - including dry martinis.
> 
> Pink gin looks very poncy though it is all alcohol.
> 
> Wine bars are poncy.
> Hotel bars are poncy
> being a bartender(who knows about cocktails) as opposed to a barman (who knows about beer and keeps the lines clean) is poncy.
> 
> Do what you like. I would not worry about it.





Peak and Pine said:


> Don't make me ask about _every_ post. What's_ poncy_? Or rather, I think I've got it from the context, but from whence does it come? (I whenced it up there, because these are British folks I'm talking to.)





Kingstonian said:


> 'Whence' is poncy.
> 
> Hope this helps.


It's not often that online message boards cause me to let out a genuine, honest, gut laugh, and I'd like to thank you two for providing me with one just now. Bravo! :cool2:

On the topic at hand--Does it really matter? Drink what you like. If your friends don't like what you drink, get new friends. If the girl at the next table thinks you're girlie for ordering it, maybe she'll make you her new best friend, take you out shopping, take you home and try on stuff, changing right in front of you. Or maybe she'll even try to "convert" you to the straight team.

My favorite drink is the fuzzy navel, and it probably doesn't get much more poncy than that. I've never had a problem ordering it in a bar.


----------



## ajo

Stop being sissies the lot of you, the only drink for a man in summer, and that is when the temp goes past 36c, is Gin and Tonic. Remember you need the quinine to deal with the debilitating affects of the heat.:biggrin:


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

ZachGranstrom said:


> ^^^
> Poncy- basically "overpriced"or "overated" stuff.
> 
> History of Pimms:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pimm's


Poncy, effeminate or pretentious, related to Ponce, which as a verb is to scrounge, wheedle or beg something from someone, as a noun it means Pimp or Scrounger. https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ponce


----------



## Jake1990

Not remotely.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Pimms is poncy.

I mix mine with 7-up and lemon!!

When no one is looking, sometimes I even down a Cosmo!


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> Poncy, effeminate or pretentious, related to Ponce, which as a verb is to scrounge, wheedle or beg something from someone, as a noun it means Pimp or Scrounger. https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/ponce


You're right, but I like the Urban Dictionary definition better.


----------



## The Bartender

Peak and Pine said:


> Perhaps you could explain to the less sophisticated members of the forum who reside in the belly of large trees in an unnamed far northern state exactly what it is, then we'll let you how fay it is. (Is it like Gunga Pimm, the lesser know Kipling work about a heavy drinking kid?)


That's what the link was for.


----------



## anglophile23

Any drink except real ale and real cider(not Strongbow) are poncy. That being said I love Pimms. A great summer drink.


----------



## TMMKC

Not girly. Not poncy. I often mix mine with fresh lemon juice and ginger beer...and add a lemon wedge and cucumber stick.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

A major aspect is being missed here about Pimms. And it has nothing to do with being poncey (note the E please, the correct spelling) or girly. It has to do with the situation and the social class of those present. Pimms has always been and will remain an upper-middle class and upper class drink to be drunk at specific types of event: garden parties, Henley, Badminton, Cowes Week and so on. It isn't consumed by your average middle class family having a Sunday barbeque.

Now I've covered that very important aspect, yes, all cocktails are girly and poncey! 

Here's the link to CAMRA for those of you sensing a need to de-poncify yourselves by drinking some real ale  https://www.camra.org.uk/


----------



## The Bartender

Cucumber sticks, a nice touch.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

The closest to a cocktail that I used to drink occasionally as a youngster was a Lager & Lime.
I tried another cocktail in the 90s: Guinness & Black


----------



## turban1

Peak and Pine said:


> (Is it like Gunga Pimm, the lesser know Kipling work about a heavy drinking kid?)


point one, no it isn't girly. it's what one drinks while playing croquet, etc., as discussed above.

point two, as a lad setting off from michigan to st andrews university in scotland, an anglophylic bartender told me that the british dote on pimms and served me one straight up in a cordial glass. took some getting used to.

point three - kipling indeed. well-spotted.

'for it was pimms, pimms, pimms
'til a fellow could not operate his limbs,
we was orderin' the round
while recumbent on the ground,
all a-bawlin' for another jug of pimms.

'now someday we may go
to a better world or so
where there's croquet 
and the sunlight never dims,
we'll be dressed in flannel white
in that land without a night
and the angels will supply us all with pimms.

'yes it's pimms, pimms, pimms,
and cress sandwiches, devoid of crusts and rims,
every aged brigadier and his lady posted here
will thank the Lord for every glass of pimms.

(R Kripling)


----------



## expressingmyself

Challenge your next detractor to down an entire bottle - then see who's calling who poncey! 

It's a delicious drink, enjoy it if you like and don't worry about the naysayers. Try to keep your pinky retracted while sipping, though.


----------



## JerseyJohn

"Girly" depends on context. At Campbell Apartment or Angel's Share, drink what you like. But if you pull into the parking lot and it's filled with rusted F-150's with Confederate flags in the back windows, then use the following flow chart:

Step (1) - Is it beer or a whiskey shot? If "no": it's girly. Put your wallet away and exit quietly. If "yes", procede to Step (2).

Step (2) - If it's a whiskey shot, are you ordering a beer back? If "no": it's girly. Put your wallet away and exit quietly. If "yes", proceed to Step (3)

Step (3) - Is the beer a major American brand like Budweiser or a regional favorite like Lone Star? If "no": it's girly. Put your wallet away and exit quietly. If "yes", proceed to Step (4)

Step (4) - is the whiskey shot bourbon or a good ol' American blend like Seagram's? If "no": it's girly. Put your wallet away and exit quietly. If "yes", enjoy. Just don't change the song on the juke box, mess with Jim Bob's woman or root for the Yankees! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ZachGranstrom

^^^^


----------



## The Bartender

*context is everything, I guess*



JerseyJohn said:


> "Girly" depends on context. At Campbell Apartment or Angel's Share, drink what you like. But if you pull into the parking lot and it's filled with rusted F-150's with Confederate flags in the back windows, then use the following flow chart:
> 
> Step (1) - Is it beer or a whiskey shot? If "no": it's girly. Put your wallet away and exit quietly. If "yes", procede to Step (2).
> 
> Step (2) - If it's a whiskey shot, are you ordering a beer back? If "no": it's girly. Put your wallet away and exit quietly. If "yes", proceed to Step (3)
> 
> Step (3) - Is the beer a major American brand like Budweiser or a regional favorite like Lone Star? If "no": it's girly. Put your wallet away and exit quietly. If "yes", proceed to Step (4)
> 
> Step (4) - is the whiskey shot bourbon or a good ol' American blend like Seagram's? If "no": it's girly. Put your wallet away and exit quietly. If "yes", enjoy. Just don't change the song on the juke box, mess with Jim Bob's woman or root for the Yankees! :icon_smile_big:


funny stuff. i'm laughing (but i hope not girlishly).


----------



## turban1

*protective colouration*

not girlish and not wanting to appear so, in public i only drink boilermakers, dropping the shotglass of rye straight into my schooner of budweiser. yet still i get grief and asked why. a trusted friend said it may be the little paper parasol in my budweiser. life is a constant series of challenges.


----------



## JJR512

turban1 said:


> not girlish and not wanting to appear so, in public i only drink boilermakers, dropping the shotglass of rye straight into my schooner of budweiser. yet still i get grief and asked why. a trusted friend said it may be the little paper parasol in my budweiser. life is a constant series of challenges.


Just tell people it's a Burberry parasol that costs 10x the price of a normal one and it will be OK.

(You may want to paint the Burberry check pattern on the underside of the canopy, just in case they check...)


----------



## Pirendeus

On a first date, I ordered a beer. I mentioned that it was horrible, and that girls were lucky--they could order good tasting alcohol and no one thought less of them. My date responded that a real man would drink what he wanted to drink, and not care what other people thought about him. So, I ordered a fruity drink made mostly of pineapple juice, and it was AWESOME! I really enjoyed it. However, after that night, she never answered the phone when I called. FML.


----------

